

Live Twitter feed in print - ck2
http://creativity-online.com/work/cw-live-twitter-feed-in-print-4/29266

======
ck2
NY Times has more on this but I used that link because it was the only picture
I could find.

[http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/using-
twitt...](http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/using-twitter-to-
promote-the-fall-tv-season/)

It seems pretty amazing to me. I wonder how much it costs them per issue -
will definitely pick up a few copies to see if they are hackable. Must be
programmable at some level, cannot be hardwired chip for one single service.

They are apparently text receivers on 3G network - I wonder if they are all
clones of the same phone number receiver or even all the same IMEI - might
they be hacked to another number?

Direct link to the photo: [http://assets.creativity-
online.com/images/work/large/c/w/_/...](http://assets.creativity-
online.com/images/work/large/c/w/_/CW_LiveTwitterFeedinPrint412.jpg)

[http://assets.creativity-
online.com/images/work/large/c/w/_/...](http://assets.creativity-
online.com/images/work/large/c/w/_/CW_LiveTwitterFeedinPrint112.jpg)

ps. what is with the title changes again - what if an article had a one or
word title - what is wrong with more explanation

